

I'm calling for a BTC donation to help lushan earthquake refugees ... - xiaolai
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=181336

======
soulhacker
God bless Sichuan!

Will donate when I go back home.

------
IlldianX
God bless Sichuan!

------
joocejie
donated. my first time to use btc.

------
dukoufly
怎么捐？？？

------
myrual
good job

------
hydrogenesis
donated.

~~~
xiaolai
thank you!

